# Lưu ý khi phun xịt dung dịch Cloramin B



## trammangtienao (27/7/21)

Lưu ý lúc phun gạnh dung dịch Cloramin B
Liều lượng Cloramin B để khử khuẩn bề mặt
*cloramin b là gì**? *Để sát khuẩn bề mặt bình thường, cứ 0,25g Cloramin B 25% là bạn pha mang 25 lít nước, thời kì tối thiểu để lau lại bề mặt đồ vật bằng khăn sạch là từ 15 phút tới 30 phút.
mang bề mặt với cất vi khuẩn, virus, bạn cần pha 2g bột Cloramin B 25% có 100ml nước (với nồng độ Cloramin B trong dung dịch là 2%). Thời kì tối thiểu để lau lại bề mặt đồ vật bằng khăn sạch là trong 60 phút.




một số điểm bạn cần chú ý trong công đoạn phun dung dịch sát khuẩn Cloramin B trong nhà:

Dung dịch sát khuẩn khi pha xong cần phải tiêu dùng ngay. Không lưu trữ dung dịch Cloramin B quá 24 tiếng bởi điều này mang thể làm cho hóa chất mất tác dụng. *máy phun thuốc khử trùng mini* là công cụ cần thiết trong gia đình bạn.
lúc phun dung dịch Cloramin B, bạn cần đeo khẩu trang kháng khuẩn để kiểm soát an ninh an toàn cho mình trong quá trình phun lép hóa chất.
Bạn nên thay mới dung dịch Cloramin B nếu trong công đoạn phun ké, bạn thấy dung dịch có màu đục. Trong trường hợp này, dung dịch sở hữu thể ko còn có tác dụng tiệt trùng, khử khuẩn nữa.
Bạn nên chuẩn bị 2 chiếc khăn để lau bề mặt đồ sử dụng trong nhà sau lúc phun gạnh dung dịch xong: 1 loại khăn tiêu dùng để lau dung dịch, loại còn lại tiêu dùng để lau bằng nước sạch thêm 1 lần nữa.
với đồ chơi trẻ thơ, việc phun ké dung dịch có thể làm cho bạn không an tâm. Bạn với thể ngâm chúng sở hữu dung dịch Cloramin B trong 30 phút. Sau ấy, bạn rửa sạch đồ chơi của bé bằng nước sạch rồi phơi khô ngoài nắng là được.
Sau khi hoàn tất quá trình phun dung dịch, bạn cần rửa tay bằng xà phòng để ngừa trường hợp dung dịch Cloramin B hoặc các dòng virus, vi khuẩn có thể tiếp xúc vào cơ thể bạn. Ngoài ra, *máy phun khử trùng* cũng là công cụ khử mùi hiệu quả.
*Tác dụng của Cloramin B*
trước nhất, Cloramin B với khả năng vô trùng cho đông đảo những đồ đạc, vật dụng trong gia đình. Trong thời điểm đại dịch nguy hiểm đang mang các diễn biến phức tạp, các thiết bị như tay nắm cửa, điều khiển tivi, nền nhà, bàn ghế có thể là vật trung gian truyền nhiễm, truyền bệnh cho bạn và các người nhà trong nhà. Cloramin B có thể xoá sổ hiệu quả nấm mốc và các tác nhân gây bệnh cho con người như virus, vi khuẩn, giúp trả lại ko gian căn phòng sạch sẽ và an toàn cho các thành viên trong gia đình bạn.
Cloramin B cũng là mẫu hóa chất được ứng dụng trong hoạt động khử trùng nước tại những khu vực ko sở hữu đủ nguồn nước sạch sinh hoạt. Hóa chất này đặc trưng hữu ích đối có các khu vực đang phải chịu những ảnh hưởng tiêu cực trong khoảng bỗng dưng như bão, lũ lụt, hạn hán,...
tuy nhiên, Cloramin B còn được tiêu dùng làm nguyên liệu để pha nước rửa tay tiệt trùng, sát khuẩn; tẩy ố và khiến sạch sàn nhà; sát khuẩn các công cụ y tế;...
Xem thêm những món *đồ chơi công nghệ độc lạ* tại Ruby.vn


----------

